# Cat shelves- thoughts?



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Trying to optimize the space in my apartment by giving Mia upwards territory. I saw cat shelves on My Cat From ****, and they were kind of pricey, has anyone tried these cheaper versions??

Harmony Loft Cat Shelf Set at PETCO

Any pros or cons y'all can think of? Pictures to share of your cats using them?? Thanks!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Have you thought about something like this?
Amazon.com: SmartCat Multi-Level Cat Climber: Pet Supplies

I always worry about the shelves .. if you don't hit a stud, or get it deep enough they could eventually fall.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

I was a little concerned they didn't have the support underneath or above (which is why I think the other ones are more expensive?).  I wish I could have one of those things, but my doors are in use, and the ones that aren't in use, I can't have anything on them.


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

i bought some cat shelves for my snickel's big christmas gift this past christmas. i bought these at etsy dot com-- 10 OFF SALE Cat Wall Shelf Carpeted set 3 medium by MewCorp

i located the studs by using nails down by the baseboards, so when i was ready to put up the shelves i already had the studs located.

snick absolutely loves her shelves! here's a pic of snick on one of her shelves --


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a cool set-up she has!! She's not spoiled is she!!


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Bless you, thats exactly what I needed!!!! Methinks this will make a great B-day/Gotcha day gift for Mia. They're holding up well?


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> What a cool set-up she has!! She's not spoiled is she!!


awww, thank you!

it all belongs to snick now, but was originally for snick and her brother mickey. mickey moved on to the rainbow bridge early last year.

the best gift for me has always been making my cat(s) happy by giving them gifts.


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

_"Bless you, thats exactly what I needed!!!! Methinks this will make a great B-day/Gotcha day gift for Mia. They're holding up well?"
_
yes, not a wobble or anything from any of the cat shelves so far. snick uses them almost every day.

these shelves are designed so that the brackets can be attached to studs that are the standard 16 inches on center apart. the shelves are carpeted over plywood, so they won't warp over time. they're handmade and very nicely done.

i bought a total of 7 shelves. it took me about 3 hours to attach the brackets to the shelves and put them all up. i found it helpful to use a level, to be sure the shelves weren't slanted on the walls.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Astarael said:


> Harmony Loft Cat Shelf Set at PETCO
> !


I want those petco ones  and yes they are pricey


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Astarael said:


> Trying to optimize the space in my apartment by giving Mia upwards territory.


I think this is a wonderful idea, especially in smaller spaces 

If you don't want to spend the premium on "cat" shelves, you can easily go the DIY route and simply buy brackets and shelving from your local hardware store, or check out IKEA's shelving solutions if there's a store near your area.

I put up a walkway for my cats last year. Both of them use it all the time, from lounging/napping, to playing.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

tezster said:


> I think this is a wonderful idea, especially in smaller spaces


Absolutely awesome! Now I'm going to look into this again. I think this little old lady could handle that......like my cats don't already have 4 cat condos and an over the door netted climber with 7 levels and a window seat......and the fenced in backyard! It makes me happy to make them happy.....and they all use all of them!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ohhhh that's a good idea...you could also carpet some wood shelves yourself and add brackets.....hmmmmmm that might be a project on my list


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am going to make a bunch of shelves to put in our guest bedroom - turned cat room. Guests will just have to get a hotel room from here on out. I'm tired of maintaining a room for the occasional guest. We get maybe 1 or 2 people every 2 years. The cats need the room more....especially since I've agreed to take in fosters.

I plan on not carpeting the shelves, but putting non skid strips on them. Maybe glue carpet to one or two for snoozing but not all of them. I can make the brackets and the shelves but I haven't figured out how to attach the little metal things to hold them up yet. Gotta cruise through the home center stores, I guess.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

May I sleep with the cats in the guest room?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> May I sleep with the cats in the guest room?


YES!! They won't mind at all - and frankly the cats don't even sleep in there 99% of the time so it will just be the 12yo sad little guy that sits in his corner in there..... UNTIL he realizes the wonderfulness of a house on a lake with a full time on-demand slave in attendance!! :yikes


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember seeing a post where someone had taken old suitcases and guitar cases and hung them on the walls for the cats to hide and nap in. It was such a neat idea and recycle at the same time!!! Maybe someone can find those pictures and post them for ideas. (I'm not smart enough to figure out how to search thru the forums and find it.)


----------



## Catniss (Jan 5, 2014)

Marcia said:


> I am going to make a bunch of shelves to put in our guest bedroom - turned cat room. Guests will just have to get a hotel room from here on out. I'm tired of maintaining a room for the occasional guest. We get maybe 1 or 2 people every 2 years. The cats need the room more....especially since I've agreed to take in fosters.


There are other solutions too. Cat shelves do not need to be permanent or look "out of place".

*Here's a new way of looking at cat shelves:* a foldable cat shelf


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Catniss, that's a pretty cool idea!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Ohhhh that's a good idea...you could also carpet some wood shelves yourself and add brackets.....hmmmmmm that might be a project on my list


I think this is the best way to go. Its fairly easy if you've got a couple of hours on the weekend. You can buy smoothened out lumbar type wood at home depot...well, whatever your hardware store is lol...and I am sure carpeting stores or even hardware stores have deals on left over carpet/end deals. Just buy some brackets when you're done stapling the carpet to the wood (on the underside) and screw them to the wall. I'll see if I can find a link to a DIY instruction sheet for this.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

All the shelf ideas on this thread are great, and very doable. The folding shelf is wonderful!

Marcia, I don't mind sharing his bowls, but only if you feed me grain-free. I'm choosy.


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

DIY - How to Make a Cat Window Perch

http://www.orecatay.com/catcondo.pdf


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

tezster said:


> I think this is a wonderful idea, especially in smaller spaces
> 
> If you don't want to spend the premium on "cat" shelves, you can easily go the DIY route and simply buy brackets and shelving from your local hardware store, or check out IKEA's shelving solutions if there's a store near your area.
> 
> I put up a walkway for my cats last year. Both of them use it all the time, from lounging/napping, to playing.


Lots of trial and tribulation! I had to learn to "speak cat", so to speak! I'm in a 600 sq ft unit so I try to utilize what I can Haha.

There's an Ikea close by!! 

Will there be any damage done to my walls that isn't able to be just spackled and patched up? I rent, and I paid a "sure deposit" so I shouldn't worry too much but I do wanna make sure I'm doing irreparable damage! 

If I was more handy, I might try this myself!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Astarael said:


> Lots of trial and tribulation! I had to learn to "speak cat", so to speak! I'm in a 600 sq ft unit so I try to utilize what I can Haha.
> 
> There's an Ikea close by!!
> 
> ...


I live in a similarly small space (just a tad bigger), and also had to learn as I went, so I can relate to your circumstance. As far as damage, you would obviously need to drill holes and attach the brackets with screws, so it's a matter of whether you're allowed to do something like that, or do you mean that you would need to take it all down if/when you move out? If so, you would have to decide if it's worth the effort (and cost).


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I also rent, and am not very handy. I put up cat shelves on my brick wall (landlord said it was fine). The ikea shelves are really easy to assemble and mount! I also picked up $1 scrap carpet squares from Home Depot and stapled them on with an industrial stapler. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

tezster said:


> I live in a similarly small space (just a tad bigger), and also had to learn as I went, so I can relate to your circumstance. As far as damage, you would obviously need to drill holes and attach the brackets with screws, so it's a matter of whether you're allowed to do something like that, or do you mean that you would need to take it all down if/when you move out? If so, you would have to decide if it's worth the effort (and cost).


I'm allowed, I think I just have to do some "spackling" ( I think that's what its called, right?) over the holes. I already have nails and screws in my walls, and I should be here for another year if they don't raise my rent too much, and I would think its worth it!

Good news!! My tuition went considerably down, so I'm only paying about a 1/3 of the cost of what I was initially going to pay!!!!!!! So these very well could be a likely addition to my household!!! WOOO!!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

That's great news about tuition - congrats!!

Holes in the walls are pretty easy to fill, most rental places have no issues with some holes. A bit of drywall filler, sand over it and paint and it's perfect - although lots of places you rent from take care of that when you move out (same as if you put pictures up).


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

i planned to buy this The Refined Feline Cloud Shelf in White at PETCO but petco dont ship goods to india :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh that's too bad Sameer - if you're handy, you could probably put up some shelves of your own, or possibly hire someone to do it?


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Sameer said:


> i planned to buy this The Refined Feline Cloud Shelf in White at PETCO but petco dont ship goods to india :sad::sad::sad:


I think a DIY approach would be best in your case, or at the very least, see if you can find a similar product locally.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Oh that's too bad Sameer - if you're handy, you could probably put up some shelves of your own, or possibly hire someone to do it?


Yes I am planning to hire someone and make clouds of steel and cover it with mats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sameer said:


> i planned to buy this The Refined Feline Cloud Shelf in White at PETCO but petco dont ship goods to india :sad::sad::sad:


Sameer, if you can find someone that likes to work with wood, these would be relatively easy to make and so much cheaper! I think $111 is ridiculously expensive myself.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah wood is also a good option thanks a lot


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

woonblog | interieur | deco | vintage | citytips | groen | miauw


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

M&t, wow!:d


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I put up a thread about Munch's new shelves a couple of days ago. I used 11" laminated pine in 8' lengths. I left one 8'long and cut the other up into 3 smaller lengths. I made one csrpet covered, one just plain wood and one I wrapped in sisal and mounted it vertically. Simple and easy... but then I refinish and repair furniture for a living, sp have everything I could possibly need at the shop lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Straysmommy said:


> May I sleep with the cats in the guest room?


Hahahaha LOVED this!!!!


----------

